# A couple of new knives just finished**Sheath pictures added



## sharpeblades (Aug 6, 2009)

Here are a couple i just finished up and thought you might like to look at them.All the handles are desert iron wood. Some of you will reconize your knife. All but one will be sent out monday.Hope you injoy the pictures


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2009)

Workin` works of art!! Especially the top pic, second knife from the left!


----------



## marknga (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice... as always. 
That Damascus with the Gut hook is a bad looking dude.


----------



## bristol_bound (Aug 6, 2009)

Mark, 
you took the words right out my mouth. I'm liking that big skinner. They gonna be some happy campers round here.
Beautiful Work as usual Mr. Tabor.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 6, 2009)

Lookin' good Raleigh!!!!

But we knew they would!


----------



## germag (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow! Quite a run on ironwood there! Beautiful knives, every one of them....two of them in particular.


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 6, 2009)

*Iron Wood knives*

Thanks Guys ; hope to ship them monday morning


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 6, 2009)

That's an awesome table full of knives!  Great work RT.


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 6, 2009)

I SEE MINE!!!!  I SEE MINE!!!!! THE DAMASCUS GUT HOOK SKINNER!!!!  MY FIRST SHARPEBLADES KNIFE!!!!!!!  MAN I CANT WAIT TO HOLD IT!!!!!!!!  THANKS SO MUCH MR. TABOR!!!!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats Bigkga69!  Awesome knife to start your Tabor collection.  You'll be back for more!

Germag - which two?

I like one of them real well myself.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 6, 2009)

bigkga69 said:


> I SEE MINE!!!!  I SEE MINE!!!!! THE DAMASCUS GUT HOOK SKINNER!!!!  MY FIRST SHARPEBLADES KNIFE!!!!!!!  MAN I CANT WAIT TO HOLD IT!!!!!!!!  THANKS SO MUCH MR. TABOR!!!!!!



well for a 1st Tabor knife...you sure went all out!   That's a beautiful knife...just wait til it arrives...you won't believe it in person!    Congrats...they are addicting!


----------



## dmedd (Aug 6, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> well for a 1st Tabor knife...you sure went all out!   That's a beautiful knife...just wait til it arrives...you won't believe it in person!    Congrats...they are addicting!




That's for sure Boneboy. I love mine and am having a fit for another one. Congrats on a fine knife.


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 6, 2009)

I cant stop looking at it...!!!!!  I really cant wait to try it out on an August WMA piggy!!


----------



## germag (Aug 6, 2009)

wvdawg said:


> Congrats Bigkga69!  Awesome knife to start your Tabor collection.  You'll be back for more!
> 
> Germag - which two?
> 
> I like one of them real well myself.



In the bottom two photos, I believe they are the two drop-point skinners on each end.  In the top photo they'd be the two on the right. They are a Father-Son set.

Which one is yours?


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 6, 2009)

germag said:


> In the bottom two photos, I believe they are the two drop-point skinners on each end.  In the top photo they'd be the two on the right. They are a Father-Son set.
> 
> Which one is yours?



Those are mighty fine - I got a chance to bloody up my 4" drop point this year - it really did the trick.  Congrats Germag - great set!

Got the little squirrel notched B&T - top one in second picture.


----------



## germag (Aug 6, 2009)

wvdawg said:


> Those are mighty fine - I got a chance to bloody up my 4" drop point this year - it really did the trick.  Congrats Germag - great set!
> 
> Got the little squirrel notched B&T - top one in second picture.




Sweet! I like the lines of that knife. Congratulations!


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 6, 2009)

Pwalls..... paging pwalls


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2009)

Heck fire, I like em all!

Kelly, I`m bringin` my collection of Tabor blades to Macon, for everybody to drool over...


----------



## T_Fish (Aug 7, 2009)

bigkga69 said:


> I SEE MINE!!!!  I SEE MINE!!!!! THE DAMASCUS GUT HOOK SKINNER!!!!  MY FIRST SHARPEBLADES KNIFE!!!!!!!  MAN I CANT WAIT TO HOLD IT!!!!!!!!  THANKS SO MUCH MR. TABOR!!!!!!



well it took ya long enough,, congrats,, thats a fine looking knife,,  so when you going to buy her one


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 7, 2009)

T_Fish said:


> well it took ya long enough,, congrats,, thats a fine looking knife,,  so when you going to buy her one



Im already getting flack......  The first thing she said was, "its pretty, wheres mine?".......


----------



## T_Fish (Aug 7, 2009)

bigkga69 said:


> Im already getting flack......  The first thing she said was, "its pretty, wheres mine?".......



AND YOUR ANSWER WAS??????????


----------



## T_Fish (Aug 7, 2009)

bigkga69 said:


> Im already getting flack......  The first thing she said was, "its pretty, wheres mine?".......




have her pm me ill be glad to help her decide what she wants
but ya better start savin yo money


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 7, 2009)

T_Fish said:


> have her pm me ill be glad to help her decide what she wants
> but ya better start savin yo money



dont even go there.....!!!!  we'll stick with a knife for now!!


----------



## dmedd (Aug 7, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Heck fire, I like em all!
> 
> Kelly, I`m bringin` my collection of Tabor blades to Macon, for everybody to drool over...



Me too Nick. All one of them.


----------



## PWalls (Aug 7, 2009)

Gaswamp said:


> Pwalls..... paging pwalls



Hot Dawg and YeeHaw!!!


----------



## bristol_bound (Aug 7, 2009)

Congratulations bigkga69, you got one fine looking Blade there. That's one on my Tabor list.


----------



## shotgun (Aug 7, 2009)

I believe one of those in the second picture belongs to 
M E !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 7, 2009)

held all the knives today and I am convinced that everyone will be tongue drooling pleased.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 7, 2009)

gonna be some slobbering going on soon!


----------



## germag (Aug 7, 2009)

I've already had to change my shirt 3 times, just looking at the pictures.


----------



## .243wssm (Aug 8, 2009)

those are some nice knifes mr.tabor.that gut hook looks awesome.good job


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 8, 2009)

*New Knives*

Thanks guys i just finished the sheaths for them today .They will all go out monday morning.If you want to see some pictures of the sheaths just let me know .Thanks


----------



## PWalls (Aug 8, 2009)

sharpeblades said:


> If you want to see some pictures of the sheaths just let me know



We all enjoy looking at any picture you post in here.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 8, 2009)

PWalls said:


> We all enjoy looking at any picture you post in here.




Yes we do!  Bring 'em on RT - your sheath work is amazing to look at too!


----------



## germag (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah! If it's not too much trouble, let's see them!


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 9, 2009)

*Sheath Pictures*

I will take some pictures this morning as soon as i get my coffee and eat a little breakfast . Thanks Guys ,How was the blast ????I hope to be able to set up at the Blast next year with some of my autos and folders and sheath knives  and get to meet a bunch of you guys ,Maybe put on a couple of demos


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 9, 2009)

Great leather work Raleigh.  Thanks for the peek!

The blast was fun.  I was able to meet a bunch of the Woody's gang members for the first time.  Great folks!  

Wish you could have made it sir.  Seeing your work in action would be awesome!  I toted a couple of your knives along to share with the guys - the big damascus primitive folder and the little mammoth ivory drop point - they were a hit!


----------



## germag (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh, yeah!!!  Those are nice! Thanks. I can't wait!


----------



## fireman401 (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice as always!!


----------



## arcame (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice, as always, I love the squirle blades.  season starts on sat.


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 10, 2009)

*Knives and sheaths*

Thanks Guys and yes ime ready for squirrel season with one of those little knives on my side


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 10, 2009)

Raleigh, I brought about 40 knives along to the Blast and showed them off at Breakfast at Cracker Barrel.  There was a table full of Tabors, some from Scott Davidson, Dan Masson and a few others from Jim Craig and M. Fadden.  All in all...everybody was quite impressed with the collection!     By the way...I miscounted somehow...I've got 15 Tabors, not 14!


----------



## dmedd (Aug 10, 2009)

wvdawg said:


> Great leather work Raleigh.  Thanks for the peek!
> 
> The blast was fun.  I was able to meet a bunch of the Woody's gang members for the first time.  Great folks!
> 
> Wish you could have made it sir.  Seeing your work in action would be awesome!  I toted a couple of your knives along to share with the guys - the big damascus primitive folder and the little mammoth ivory drop point - they were a hit!



Yes they were. I got to hold them myself!


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 10, 2009)

*Boneboys knives*

Thank You Sir for showing them off .I hope everybody liked them and i hope to make the blast next year so i can meet everybody


----------



## germag (Aug 11, 2009)

The Father/Son skinners arrived today. Man, what a gorgeous pair of knives. The boy was just beside himself....to say he's happy would be the understatement of the year. Thanks, Raleigh! You've made a youngster and his old man very happy. Wade (my son) asked me to say thanks from him too. Those knoves will be something he can share with his son after I'm gone....they will be heirlooms.


----------



## PWalls (Aug 11, 2009)

My two are the third picture from the top.

Picture doesn't do them justice. Went and picked them up Monday and got to shake the artisan's hand again. 

Awesome work Raleigh. Glad to join the Tabor Knife Owner Club with such fine work. I am sure it won't be my last.


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 11, 2009)

*New Knives*

Germag & Pwalls Thank You.I hope you injoy them


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 12, 2009)

Mine came today.  Man, the ironwood just keeps getting better and better!  Thanks RT!  Beautiful job!


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 12, 2009)

I got mine......Mr. Tabor, that damascus blade is pure art!!  Thank you sir and it will get bloodied!!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 13, 2009)

BigK - you had a great knife week between the new Tabor and that other new one you showed me at the Blast!  Congrats sir - I'd like to see a few more pics of the first Tabor in your hands!  How bout gettin Becca to shoot a few?


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 13, 2009)

wvdawg said:


> BigK - you had a great knife week between the new Tabor and that other new one you showed me at the Blast!  Congrats sir - I'd like to see a few more pics of the first Tabor in your hands!  How bout gettin Becca to shoot a few?



10-4!!  I'll see what I can come up with......


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2009)

Kelly, I bet that will be the first of many!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 13, 2009)

It sure is a pleasure to be one of the first persons to hold these knives after R.T builds them.


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 13, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Kelly, I bet that will be the first of many!!



now thats an understatement!!  already deciding on another type to get!!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 14, 2009)

*New knives*

Thanks guys sorry for not getting back with you i have been out of town for a few days and just got back


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 14, 2009)

Gaswamp said:


> It sure is a pleasure to be one of the first persons to hold these knives after R.T builds them.



And if you didn't get em in your hands, we probably wouldn't get em in ours!    Thank you sir!


----------

